# V-Groove bits



## Melva (Jan 30, 2012)

I am trying to decide with V-groove bit size will be the most versatile to buy. I don't really understand what the sizes mean either as I am new to this. Thank you.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Melva,
As James said the bit can be broader or narrower.
This is determined buy the angle of the tip of the bit.
A 10 deg bit would be on the narrow side , usually 1/8" shank bits used for fine work on cnc machines, also engraving.
A 90 deg or larger bit would be on the wide side, you can find these from 1/8" to 1/2" shank size.
Look at this sketch.
Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

just more help,,,V-Groove Router Bits

2 flute, carbide tipped. Will plunge cut. 90° V-Groove bits are used for cutting full 90° V grooves, 45° chamfers or a 45° angle for an accurate mitre. Excellent for sign carving, lettering, grooving, etc. Item #5422 is designed for sign carving.

MLCS Dish Cutters, V-Groove, Sign Lettering, Router Letter Template Set, Sign Carving

==




Melva said:


> I am trying to decide with V-groove bit size will be the most versatile to buy. I don't really understand what the sizes mean either as I am new to this. Thank you.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Melva, this really depends on what type of projects you intend to use the bit on. One of the 10 most common router bits is a 1/2" diameter 90° V. This is used for cutting veins and small chamfers. If you want a V bit for box making or miter joints on 3/4" material then the larger sizes above 1" diameter are the solution.


----------



## Melva (Jan 30, 2012)

That is what I needed to know. Thank you.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I read in one of the woodworking mags about how to use a 90 degree "V" bit to cut mitered box joints with a board and keep the grain intact all around the box. Cut a groove at each joint location leaving about 1/32 inch material uncut and when you fold the parts together the grain is intact. I tried it with a piece of 1/2 inch thick scrap by cutting the first groove 1 inch from the end and then cut the other grooves leaving about 1 inch material beyond the last cut. All you do then is turn it over, tape the joints, cut off the unused ends, turn it over again, apply glue and fold it up square. I didn't do it with my scrap try out, but some light sanding may be required before and burnishing after glue up. I also used a backing board at each cut to prevent chip out.


----------



## Melva (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you that is very interesting. I am going to have to try it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Workshop: hidden mitre joint

Router Workshop: Router Tip Archive

==


----------



## Melva (Jan 30, 2012)

This is a great site. I will be reading everything on there. I know I can do a lot with the router/table that I have. I think I just need to see it then practice on scraps until I have it down. Thank you


----------

